# Stick Fast CA Wood Finish



## Razorbak91313 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have just started using CA to finsih wood rings/bracelets and bought a "CA Wood Finishing System" from STick Fast. It included a 1 oz bottle of thin CA, 2.5oz bottle of medium, artosol can of accelerator, 1 oz tube of satin polish and a 1 oz tube of gloss polish and a 400 grit piece of micromesh. Just using those materials it does make a very nice finish that is smooth and gloosy. 
My question is about the the CA glue itself. The claim is that the glue bond will be slightly flexible and I was wondering if the normal CA glue you can get in the larger bottles will also be flexible or if this is really a different formula. I DO want to use a CA glue that has a little bit of flex since I am using this on wood rings and jewelry and that little bit of give on the glue may be the difference between a piece cracking or chattering and a piece that doesn't. And if anyone has suggestions for a particular brand that offers this sort of ca glue besides the stick fast brand.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure about it, but i do not believe there is any flex at all with CA glue, if you want a glue that is by far superior to many others in the realm of glues and for relatively thinner joints that are used in the arena of ring making i would go with Elmer's Pro Bond Wood Glue. Some of my buddies on some other forums have done various testing procedures comparing this glue to Titebond 3 and it has outperformed in all those tests.

It's waterproof when cured and would allow normal movement of the wood to take place without worry of the bond breaking. About the only place i have been able to find it is on amazon.com . None of the bigger box stores in my area carry it. amazon.com…about $4.95 a bottle.

(changing gears) check your private messages from me.

chris


----------



## Gluroo (Mar 22, 2013)

The Stick Fast Wood Finishing CA is different. It is a proprietary formula that exhibits more flexibility even though CA's are not known as flexible. The product also offers a very slow cure rate by design to allow the product to flow and be smoothed. The activator is what really defines the cure speed. The open time on the Finishing CA is 30 to 50 seconds depending on the substrate and the atmospheric humidity. The thin product is to seal the porosity of the blank and the thicker glue is to build up a deep finish applying as many costs as desired.

This system also speeds the process to a few minutes rather than days waiting for other finishes to dry before another coat can be applied.


----------

